# Adventure Time Lovers: What's new in the land of Ooo?



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello everybody! We made this blog for all of those Adventure Time lovers out there who would like to post new things or things that they noticed in an episode. Maybe like an Easter Egg for a later episode! Whatever it is, we're happy that you decided to come on here. 

  Just so that everyone knows, you HAVE to post a link to any pictures and news that you find. Be sure to find the exact link, not just somebody who's re-blogged it or Google. 

  Here's Pendleton Ward's Tumblr (the creator of Adventure Time), just if anyone needs help finding anything new. 
http://pwcartoons.frederator.com/

  Remember to always be nice and happy blogging!


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow! In Taiwan, they made the Cartoon Network Train! (A.K.A Cartoon Express). We would love to go on this train! It's so cool!
  Source: http://ca-tsuka.tumblr.com/post/57452350259/cartoon-network-train-in-taiwan-aka-cartoon


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Jan 12, 2014)

BanjoKazooie202 said:


> Wow! In Taiwan, they made the Cartoon Network Train! (A.K.A Cartoon Express). We would love to go on this train! It's so cool!
> Source: http://ca-tsuka.tumblr.com/post/57452350259/cartoon-network-train-in-taiwan-aka-cartoon


  That is so awesome. I would love to go on _that_ rain!


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Jan 12, 2014)

I can not wait for the Apple Wedding on Monday!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's going to be AWESOME!!! But in the commercial they could have made it less obvious that LSP tries to crash the wedding. Who else can't wait?


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 12, 2014)

Here's the next few weeks Adventure Time episodes!
  Source:http://adventuretime.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_episodes

        Episode     I   Day episode is airing
  --------------------------------------------------------------
  Apple Wedding -  Tomorrow (January 13, 2014)​ 
Blade of Grass - January 20, 2014​ 
Rattleballs       - January 27, 2014​


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 12, 2014)

viperinesnake45 said:


> I can not wait for the Apple Wedding on Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We're looking forward for this, too!  We knew that there was going to be a wedding soon,( Pen said so at Comic con) But we wouldn't have guessed that it would be Tree trunks and Pig! We thought it would be someone like Jake and Rainicorn. We also think they wanted it to be obvious that it was LSP crashing the wedding. We just wonder why she would have ruined it.


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 12, 2014)

Another DVD to add to your collection! It's up for pre-order.
  Source:http://www.cartoonnetworkshop.com/p...ats03.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=&from=Search






  It's Bmo! One of our favorites! It also comes on Blu-ray. 
  Blu-ray page:http://www.cartoonnetworkshop.com/p...ray+dvdats03br.do?from=Search&sortby=ourPicks


----------



## monsterhigh (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey guys I love adventure time and this is a really Coll blog I love that train


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 12, 2014)

monsterhigh said:


> Hey guys I love adventure time and this is a really Coll blog I love that train


  Aw, thank you! And it's nice to know that other people from the Monster High blogs (Or EAH, we don't know if you're on that one) are visiting this blog and enjoy Adventure Time as much as we do!


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Jan 12, 2014)

monsterhigh said:


> Hey guys I love adventure time and this is a really Coll blog I love that train


   Thanks for joining the adventure time blog!


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 12, 2014)

Adventure Time is getting awfully popular! In this Honda commercial, they put a scene in from Adventure Time at 1 minute and 24 seconds! (1:24). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLAIQHLbUjI


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Jan 12, 2014)

BanjoKazooie202 said:


> Adventure Time is getting awfully popular! In this Honda commercial, they put a scene in from Adventure Time at 1 minute and 24 seconds! (1:24). :yahoo:  Here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLAIQHLbUjI


 Really? That's really cool. I haven't seen it yet


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey do you guys like the Simpsons


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 12, 2014)

viperinesnake45 said:


> Hey do you guys like the Simpsons


  Yes we do.In fact we are watching an episode of it right now! But please try to keep this an Adventure Time forum. We could talk more about Simpsons in a private message.


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Jan 12, 2014)

BanjoKazooie202 said:


> Yes we do.In fact we are watching an episode of it right now! But please try to keep this an Adventure Time forum. We could talk more about Simpsons in a private message.


  Sorry I was just wondering if I should create a forum for that.


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 12, 2014)

viperinesnake45 said:


> Sorry. Just trying to see if I should make a forum for that


  No, it's fine! In fact, that would be a really good idea! There are probably lots of people on here that watch that! We say that if you want to, you should make it.


----------



## MonsterhighLove (Jan 13, 2014)

What time is it??  Iiiitt's... ADVENTURE TIME!!  I love this cartoon! In italy I don't find any Adventure Time Toys :'( so I made my Paper toys  If you want to see them i'll take some photos


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 13, 2014)

MonsterhighLove said:


> What time is it??  Iiiitt's... ADVENTURE TIME!!  I love this cartoon! In italy I don't find any Adventure Time Toys :'( so I made my Paper toys  If you want to see them i'll take some photos


  Oh yes we'd LOVE to see the paper dolls that you made! They're probabaly adorable. We're sorry that you have no AT toys there. They're kind of cool here in America.


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey you guys. I made the Simpsons forum I was talking about. If you guys want to visit the forum it's called The Simpsons: Eye on Springfield.


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 13, 2014)

Who else is on their couch watching Apple Wedding right now? We sure are! We're so happy to see Tree trunks again!




  Source: http://duosion.com/


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 14, 2014)

They do somthing like this for every new episode, so usually we will post this on the day of a new episode (except for a delay.) but here's the weekly picture for the new episode!
  Source:http://wolfhard.tumblr.com/post/72790328142/apple-wedding-premieres-this-monday-january-13th





  This one is kind of unike because it is set up as a comic! We like it.


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 15, 2014)

Source: http://yamino.deviantart.com/art/Flame-Princess-VS-Ice-Queen-285690261
For you, viperinesnake45! Enjoy!


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 17, 2014)

The Adventure Time toys at McDonalds are out NOW!


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Jan 17, 2014)

BanjoKazooie202 said:


> Source: http://yamino.deviantart.com/art/Flame-Princess-VS-Ice-Queen-285690261 [COLOR=000000]For you, [/COLOR]viperinesnake45! Enjoy!


  Thank you so much guys. My 2 fav characters. You're awesome


----------



## monsterhigh (Jan 17, 2014)

What's is everyone's fav adventure time characters mine are marchell lee and LSP


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Jan 17, 2014)

monsterhigh said:


> What's is everyone's fav adventure time characters mine are marchell lee and LSP


  Mine are Flame Princess and Ice Queen


----------



## monsterhigh (Jan 17, 2014)

Cool


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Jan 18, 2014)

monsterhigh said:


> Cool


  thanks. It's really weird because they're compete opposites. That's why BanjoKazooie202 post that picture for me of them fighting. Do you like the Simpsons, because I created a blog for that and no one is going on it except BanjoKazooie202. It only has 6 posts for crying out loud


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 20, 2014)

Source:http://seokim.tumblr.com/post/73937739696/new-adventure-time

  Any one else saw Blade of Grass tonight? You should try to catch it sometime if you missed it, it was good!


----------



## monsterhigh (Jan 22, 2014)

I love the Simpsons I'll Check it it


----------



## monsterhigh (Jan 22, 2014)

Also any one here like minecraft


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 22, 2014)

monsterhigh said:


> Also any one here like minecraft


  Yea, we like Minecraft! We only play the Xbox version, though. It's not as good as the PC one, we've herd.


----------



## monsterhigh (Jan 23, 2014)

Nah I have the computer and it's really lagy  Do u like stampylonghead iballistic squid amylee33 l for lee choo choos gaming


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 23, 2014)

monsterhigh said:


> Do u like stampylonghead iballistic squid amylee33 l for lee choo choos gaming


  Yah we've seen a few of their videos. We knew the game was lagy, but from the sounds of it it's more than we thought it was. Thanks


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 23, 2014)

Source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yppIqv0x0A8
  The new episode, Rattleballls, coming out on Monday, January 27, 2014​ He looks like an old gumball guardian that got REAL messed up.   ​


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 27, 2014)

Some art for Rattle Balls! We're still confused what it's about, though.
  Source:http://skronked.tumblr.com/post/74511260473/cole-sanchez-and-my-4th-episode-rattleballs-airs






  if you're interested, the episode is on at 7/6c Tonight.


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Jan 27, 2014)

monsterhigh said:


> I love the Simpsons I'll Check it it


  Thank you so much. I've already told people on Monster High and Ever After Hugh, but no one ever listens


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Jan 27, 2014)

monsterhigh said:


> Also any one here like minecraft


  I love Minecraft. Me and BAnjoKazooie202 have actually created a world where we troll everyone and blow up their houses.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 27, 2014)

Omg! Adventure Time!!! I've been buying happy meals to get the toys. I don't eat meat- I want them that badly


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 27, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Omg! Adventure Time!!! I've been buying happy meals to get the toys. I don't eat meat- I want them that badly


  Well, welcome to the blog! Have you gotten all of the toys yet? We've gotten Bmo, Jake (bendy) and Finn (bendy also)!


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 27, 2014)

We've noticed that lots of people have been talking about topics other than Adventure Time on here. If you did, don't worry! You're not in trouble. Can everyone just please try to keep this an Adventure Time blog? We realize that sometimes it's just fun to see if other people have similar intrests, but please try to keep that at a low. We just don't want this blog to become another topic than Adventure Time.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 27, 2014)

BanjoKazooie202 said:


> Well, welcome to the blog! Have you gotten all of the toys yet? We've gotten Bmo, Jake (bendy) and Finn (bendy also)!


  I have two bendy Finns, three BMOs (!), and one bendy Jake. I've also been buying the plushies from a local gallery/collectible art store. I have Lady Rainicorn, LSP, BMO, and Gunter. I'm such a kid! But I love them


----------



## monsterhigh (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry for saying this but what do u play on ,computer if so can I please come on it will have to be on my bros account cause I don't have one


----------



## monsterhigh (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry lol you play on the xbox


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 28, 2014)

monsterhigh said:


> Sorry lol you play on the xbox


  No it's OK, we all make mistakes.


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 28, 2014)

Black Nerd Comedy somehow was able to do a video question and answer with Jeremy Shada and John DiMaggio (Finn and Jake) but the CN channel published it.
It won't let us actually  post the video though.

  Source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwLhx38PRDA

  Edit: Sorry, we don't know why the video starts at that point (it may just be our computer, though.) just push the dot-thing back to the start of the video.


----------



## MonsterhighLove (Jan 29, 2014)

Excuse me but soon I'll post my Work of AT Then I wanted to say that My Fav Characters are Absolutely Princess Bubblegum, LSP, Gunter just because I love how Cute he is and how Evil he is ^^ then Jake, BMO too and I like Tree Trunks too ( In Italian Tree Trunks is named " Mela Verde " which means " Green Apple " ) and Marcy  I don't like at all Lemongrab because he is soo Mean and...


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Feb 3, 2014)

EVERYONE!!! The Adventure Time toys at McDonalds are going to be gone Friday, so get in there fast. We're going to go on a Happy Meal eating spree!


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Feb 4, 2014)

OK everyone, we finally have some news!

  So the next episode is called "The Red Throne" and will be released February 10, 2014 .​what happens is Flame King escapes prison and seizes control of the Flame Kingdom; Flame Princess turns to Finn for help.
  So FP is coming back, cool!




  Source:http://mariocrashfan110.tumblr.com/post/74941236124/this-is-a-storyboard-image-for-the-episode-red

  But here's something even bigger.

  The episode after that will probably give us some info on the GMW (Great Mushroom War) It will be called Betty and will be released on February 24, 2014(another 2 week wait) The plot is really cool.​Ice King is turned back into Simon, and seeks help from Finn, Jake and Marceline in bringing back Betty. We wonder how.





  Source: http://adventuretime.wikia.com/wiki/Betty

  We're really excited to see both of these episodes, what are your thoughts?


----------



## MonsterhighLove (Feb 5, 2014)

BanjoKazooie202 said:


> OK everyone, we finally have some news!
> 
> So the next episode is called "The Red Throne" and will be released February 10, 2014 .​what happens is Flame King escapes prison and seizes control of the Flame Kingdom; Flame Princess turns to Finn for help.
> So FP is coming back, cool!
> ...


  WOW! An episode about Great Mushroom War  I don't know but I think we'll see that Doctor Princess is Betty.. I think so because they are both similar, aren't they?  I'm sad because in Italy the episodes are stopped to Simon and Marcy episode D: I want to see the another in Italian now! :'( However i see them in English, also if there are words that in Italian are different...


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Feb 5, 2014)

BanjoKazooie202 said:


> OK everyone, we finally have some news!  So the next episode is called "The [COLOR=B22222]Red[/COLOR] Throne" and will be released February 10, 2014 .​what happens is Flame King escapes prison and seizes control of the Flame Kingdom; Flame Princess turns to Finn for help. So FP is coming back, cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  FP?!?! Totally AWESOME! She's my favorite character and I hope she and Finn get back together.


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Feb 5, 2014)

New promo for Valentines day Monday includes some "The Red Throne" clips! Just watch through it.
  Source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHuaOGYgLHk




  Sorry, CN haven't put the video up yet. We had to pull it from this person, instead.


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Feb 5, 2014)

viperinesnake45 said:


> FP?!?! Totally AWESOME! She's my favorite character and I hope she and Finn get back together.


  We hope she would, but sadly, we doubt she will. She may one episode, but we don't think this one.


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Feb 5, 2014)

We forgot to add, we think FP is saying "I don't trust her" about PB after Cinnamon Bun said something like "Why don't you ask PB for help?" 




Source:http://mariocrashfan110.tumblr.com/post/74941236124/this-is-a-storyboard-image-for-the-episode-red


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *finn the human* 



Like my facebook page finn the human and share with your friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=473984056042228

  Oh, Hi! Welcome to the blog. We think you make a great addition to the blog.


----------



## monsterhigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey guys guess what adventure time cast coming to supernova Melbourne can't wait to meet them


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Feb 8, 2014)

Darn 





BanjoKazooie202 said:


> We hope she would, but sadly, we doubt she will. She may one episode, but we don't think this one.


it!


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Feb 8, 2014)

viperinesnake45 said:


> Darn  it!


 Is so stupid they aren't together anymore


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Feb 8, 2014)

I can't wait for the red throne on Monday!!!!


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry we posted late, we've been really busy lately. But... The Red Throne premiered on Monday, February 10th.




  Source: http://seokim.tumblr.com/post/76212743637/new-at-tonight-markers
  We honestly think this episode was... really bad. We wanted more. Oh well, at least we get to see Betty in 2 weeks! That we know will be good!


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Feb 12, 2014)

May not be completely true because it hasn't been released yet, but some info. on the episode Betty!
  Source: http://adventuretime.wikia.com/wiki/Betty_(episode)

  "Betty" is the forty-eighth episode in the fifth season of Adventure Time It is the one hundred and fifty-second episode overall.

  In Wizard City, a magic spell backfires and turns Ice King back into Simon. Now with Finn, Jake and Marceline's help, Simon finds a way to bring his beloved Betty back. Finally reunited with the love of his life, everything is great! There's just one catch ... without his magic crown Simon will die.


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey for anyone who's up for it, this may be a site where you can see the episode, "Betty". We didn't risk it because you have to download something, and we only have one working computer at the moment  (in case the program has a virus or whatever) If someone tries it and it works, please tell us what it was like. We'd really appreciate that.

  Here's the site: http://www.tvcoyote.com/category/watch-adventure-time-online/
  (it should be the first one up there at the moment)


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just found this on AT wiki, and we're guessing it's from "Betty" because it's been mentioned that Grand Master Wizard (the guy in the picture) would be in the episode
  Source: http://adventuretime.wikia.com/wiki/File:Tumblr_n161aksOkV1t0t09yo1_500.jpg


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Feb 19, 2014)

Anyone who's actually reading this forum can tell that we're really excited for "Betty"


----------



## AutumnMoon (Feb 19, 2014)

The Ice King/Simon story line is so sad. Never has the Cheers theme song been so forlorn.


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Feb 19, 2014)

It's video time!
  OK, first off, the ad for the season 3 DVD, which is coming out February 25th!
  Source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_iFYJfScdU&list=UUMsgXPD3wzzt8RxHJmXH7hQ




  And, an ad for Betty! Sort of. It's in the top left corner. We're so mad at ourselves we just saw a full version of this that showed about a minute of stuff for Betty on TV, but we can't find it on YouTube!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least there's this for now
  Source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtrHO1AQihU


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Feb 24, 2014)

Betty airs tonight! Hmmm...
  Source: http://pwcartoons.frederator.com/post/77722106627/betty-jesse-moynihan-and-ako-castueras-new




  Wonder if that person (forgot her name) was actually Betty all along! We'll just have to wait and find out.


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Mar 1, 2014)

Source: http://adventuretimeandsuperjailrock.tumblr.com/post/76398781016/so-in-last-nights-episode-cinnamon-bun-was
   So in the episode Red Throne, Cinnamon Bun was noticeably more focused throughout, but it wasn’t until the end that the guy got serious and acted like he had a brain in his head.  This whole scene went so fast, we almost didn’t catch on, his face got burned.  But since he had Flame Shield, it didn’t hurt him, it just finished baking him.  Because he’s HALF-BAKED. 
  This is so shocking. We hope he won't stay this way forever.


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Mar 1, 2014)

Whoa just went on the wiki and found this.
  Source: http://adventuretime.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_episodes
  The next few episodes in order.

             Episode       I         Date       I  Description
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
          Bad Timing      I March 3, 2014  I Love is in the air when Lumpy Space Princess reconnects with an old classmate, but will her jealousy get in the way of finding true love?

  Lemonhope Story 1 I March 10, 2014 I Tired of all of Princess Bubblegum's talk about "responsibility," Lemonhope yearns for true freedom. So he sets off on the greatest adventure of his lemony life.

Lemonhope Story 2 I March 10, 2014 I Though Lemonhope finds refuge from the desert with monster hunter Phlannel Boxingday, he might not be able to escape the ghosts of his past.

Billy's Bucket List   I March 17, 2014 I Finn finds the hero Billy's bucket list and decides to complete the unfinished items as a final tribute.


  And the title art was already released for Bad Timing.


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Mar 3, 2014)

So Bad Timing was on tonight...
  Source: http://pwcartoons.frederator.com/image/78451752855




  We think it made no sense at all. We mean, why the heck did it look like this the whole time?
  Source: http://es.horadeaventura.wikia.com/wiki/Especial:V%C3%ADdeos (it's on there somewhere)




  (sorry it's small) 
  If any of you saw anything about it tell us, OK?


----------



## MonsterhighLove (Mar 7, 2014)

Finally I show you my AT Characters in Paper  I hope you'll enjoy them  I didn't make many characters, but the main yes 


Heroes, Main and other 







Jake the Magic Dog 



Princesses and Candy Kingdom 











Evil Characters and Marcy


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Mar 7, 2014)

MonsterhighLove said:


> Finally I show you my AT Characters in Paper  I hope you'll enjoy them  I didn't make many characters, but the main yes
> 
> 
> Heroes, Main and other
> ...


  All of these are so awesome! Did you print put pictures and laminate them or did you draw them by hand? If you drew them you are a good artist


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Mar 7, 2014)

MonsterhighLove said:


> Finally I show you my AT Characters in Paper  I hope you'll enjoy them  I didn't make many characters, but the main yes
> 
> 
> Heroes, Main and other
> ...


  Oh you're such a great artist! One of us were just going to post our art that we've done tomorrow! such a strange coincidence.


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Mar 7, 2014)

By the way, anyone is welcome to post their own art or art they find on here. It's OK if this is a news and fan-art forum, we would enjoy that along with (probably) others.


----------



## MonsterhighLove (Mar 8, 2014)

viperinesnake45 said:


> All of these are so awesome! Did you print put pictures and laminate them or did you draw them by hand? If you drew them you are a good artist


I Drew all of them by Hand  I've Only Printed the Lich and Hanson Abadeer  However Thanks a Lot viperinesnake45 and BanjoKazooie202 <3


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Mar 10, 2014)

So tonight there's a new AT, but did you know it was a 2 part special? And all in one night? Lemonhope - part 1 and 2 is tonight at 7:00, and remember to watch both parts!
                                        Source:http://herpich.tumblr.com/post/78688118129/two-new-adventure-times-this-monday-sort-of


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Mar 16, 2014)

So remember that CN train? one of the first posts on this blog? These's the front and end of that train. Finn and Jake!
  Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/billy1125/12803557454


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Mar 16, 2014)

And, happy late Pi day!
  Source: http://pwcartoons.frederator.com/image/79604861134


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Mar 17, 2014)

"Billy's Bucket List" airs tonight. the final episode ever. No, we're just kidding. But it is the last episode of the season. 
  Source: http://pwcartoons.frederator.com/post/79888058213/billys-bucket-list-tonight-airs-the-final




  Be sure to watch it, it's the last episode by Ako Castuera. She also voices Canyon in the episode. But, once again, be sure to watch it.


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Mar 23, 2014)

Source: http://duosion.com/post/79917625797/adventure-time-billys-bucket-list








  a little late, but what do you think about Finn's dad? We love how he's actually called dad the human, And so many questions can possibly be answered when we have him around.Like why Finn was abandoned as a baby, and, if Finn's dad is that old, some stuff about the GMW. We can't wait until next month to see what happens. What are your thoughts?


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Mar 29, 2014)

Watching Kids Choice Awards right now, and we're hopping Adventure time wins best animated show!!! (oh did we mention it was a nominee?)
  Edit: Wow. We hate nick. How did AT not win the best TV show! We thought about this for a minute, and recognized that most of the winning nominees were part of Nick. We mean, Best TV show : Sam and Cat
                  Best cartoon: Spongebob (which SUCKS now)
                  Best TV actress: Ariana Grande
  ...And so on.
  It makes us even more upset that most of the nominees weren't even told if they won or not, and you had to go to the site to see them. Cartoon wasn't told which one won.
  We no longer trust KCA. Sorry about the off topic rant, but we just needed to get it out of us.


----------



## monsterhigh (Mar 30, 2014)

12 days until I meet the voices of Finn and jake I really can't wait


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Mar 30, 2014)

monsterhigh said:


> 12 days until I meet the voices of Finn and jake I really can't wait


  Woah! That's so cool! Why and how are you meeting them? You're super lucky!


----------



## monsterhigh (Mar 31, 2014)

BanjoKazooie202 said:


> Woah! That's so cool! Why and how are you meeting them? You're super lucky!


  They are going to be at supernova Australia I can't wait to meet finn . Thx I hope 1 day you get to meet them as well


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Mar 31, 2014)

monsterhigh said:


> They are going to be at supernova Australia I can't wait to meet finn . Thx I hope 1 day you get to meet them as well


  Aw, thank you! We hope you have lots of fun. They all seem very nice!


----------



## monsterhigh (Apr 7, 2014)

sorry I haven't been on lately. does anyone on here like hunger games cause im going to met Cato at supernova as well cant wait


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Apr 7, 2014)

Yay! Adventure Time returns on Monday, April 21 at 6:00.
  Source: http://kingofooo.tumblr.com/post/81661366669/monday-april-21st-at-6pm-adventure-time




  It's a 2 part episode, Wake up and Escape from the Citadel. We're excited for this. We think we heard that _the Lich _helps Finn find his dad. Weird. 
  Edit: Sorry we're way off the lich does NOT help them out.


----------



## MonsterhighLove (Apr 8, 2014)

monsterhigh said:


> sorry I haven't been on lately. does anyone on here like hunger games cause im going to met Cato at supernova as well cant wait








 So you are going to visit Alexander Ludwig and Many othe Stars?... BRING ME WITH YOU PLEASE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 excuse I don't remember where do you go? At Supernova ok, but I'd like to know the Place  Send Alexander ( Cato ) some regards to me <3 He is a Finn-tastic Actor  Excuse us Banjokazooie202 if we are talking about other things at the moment


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Apr 8, 2014)

MonsterhighLove said:


> So you are going to visit Alexander Ludwig and Many othe Stars?... BRING ME WITH YOU PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No worries! It's fine if you talk about something else. We just try to slow down talk when it gets very long, like continuous for almost a whole page!


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Apr 22, 2014)

We're sorry we're a day late,we've been really busy, but the season premieres Wake Up and Escape From the Citadel aired Monday, April 21 and it was AMAZING. We wish we could speak about it but we don't want to spoil it for those who haven't seen it yet. Be sure to watch it or you're going to be confused next time you see a new AT, something relay important happened!
  Source:   http://kingofooo.tumblr.com/post/82944430812/wake-up-escape-from-the-citadel-promo-by


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Apr 28, 2014)

James II airs tonight, now at 6:00!




  Source: http://seokim.tumblr.com/image/84133383393
  And... we don't know why RB guy and CS girl (or whatever her name is) is on this picture. They never appeared in the episode. Maybe a scrapped idea.


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Apr 28, 2014)

WARNING!!! SPOILER ALERT!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
  Leaked season 6 episodes!

  Food Chain: On a field trip to the Candy Kingdom Museum of Natural History, Finn and Jake learn about the Food chain by becoming the food chain!
  Wake Up: In order to find Finn's father, Finn and Jake must commit a cosmic crime...unless the Lich beats them to it.
  Escape from the Citadel: Finn and Jake follow the Lich of the Citadel, where Finn meets his long lost dad. But just how far does the apple fall from the tree?
  James II: Finn and Jake discover that Clone James has been faking his own death to collect medals. But there are 25 Jameses running amok!
  The Tower: Finn doesn't like any of the new arms the princesses give him, so he builds a tower into space to find his dad and get his old arm back.
  Sad Face: Once a month, while Jake's asleep, his tail stretches out of the treehouse to go work as a clown in a traveling bug circus.
  Princess Day: It's Princess Day in Ooo! You know what that means? Yep, LSP and Marceline team up to prank Breakfast Princess!
  Breezy: With a friendly bee named "Breezy" as his wingman, Finn decides to get back into the dating game.
  Supposedly some guys from 4chan recovered this info from Cartoon Network's XML Server..
  These may not be in exact order, but still pretty good episodes!


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mondays episode, The Tower, preview! (May spoil some if you haven't seen Wake Up and Escape from the Citadel)




  Source: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZCWw4IjjVg


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Apr 30, 2014)

A sneak peek for the upcoming episode, Princess Day was shown at Wondercon 2014!




  Source: http://adventuretime.wikia.com/wiki/Princess_Day?file=Adventure_Time_-_Princess_Day_%2528WonderCon_Sneak_Peek%2529
  We think LSP will get at least a better place to live by the end of this episode, but who knows?


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (May 5, 2014)

The tower airs tonight,now at 6:00! Finn's going to build a tower all the way to space!




  Source: http://kingofooo.tumblr.com/post/84450484719/the-tower-promo-by-writer-storyboard-artist-tom


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (May 12, 2014)

"Sad Face" airs tonight. Where does Jake's tail go at night? Watch at 6:00 to find out




  Source: http://kingofooo.tumblr.com/post/85183880814/sad-face-promo-by-writer-storyboard-artist-graham

  And, on the topic of "Sad Face", we thought we would share these pictures,too







  Title card source: http://kingofooo.tumblr.com/post/85090125679/sad-face-title-card-designed-by-graham-falk




  Source: http://kingofooo.tumblr.com/post/84898570974/sad-face-premieres-monday-may-12th-at-6pm

  Where do you think Jake's tail goes?


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (May 12, 2014)

"Baby's building a tower into space..."




  Source: http://kingofooo.tumblr.com/post/85009175264/selected-backgrounds-from-the-tower-art-director


----------



## MonsterhighLove (May 14, 2014)

BanjoKazooie202 said:


> "Sad Face" airs tonight. Where does Jake's tail go at night? Watch at 6:00 to find out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow I think all these episodes are Finn-Tastics! In Italy we are arrived to Wizard, Only Fools :'( However I see some Episodes in English like the last one was Apple's Wedding ( However I think that see them in your Languages is better because you understand more but don't worry  )! So I think that Jake's Tail goes to a Insect's Circus! And he is the Protagonist and he has a Love Story but Sad because he can't speak with other because it's just a Tail


----------



## MonsterhighLove (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey Adventurer! How are you? Has been revealed anything at the SDCC this year about Adventure Time? I don't Know


----------

